# Urgent - blood and white foam around mouth



## RatBaby (Aug 30, 2013)

Help!!!! I just looked up into my rat's cage and Theodore looked like he had something on his chin. I picked him up and he looks to have blood and white foam around his mouth! I just fed him about an hour ago. I don't know what to do!!


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Could be a respiratory issue. Whatever it is, he'll definately need a vet.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Sounds to me like he's choking. The red could be porphyrin. Check this page out and see if the symptoms fit. Sometimes they need a vet if they're really having trouble breathing, but usually not.

http://www.ratballs.com/RatTails/Tails098.html

I also edited your title in accordance to the rules.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Has he ever had a seizure?


----------



## RatBaby (Aug 30, 2013)

No, Theodore has never has a seizure that I am aware of. Until today he seemed happy, healthy, and the most active of my three rats. He is still alive as of now and he seems to be doing better. I had to go to work and had my sister watch him until I got back. She said she gave him one of his favorite treats and he ate it. When I got home I think I saw him drinking water. What do you think?


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Still eating/drinking? No breathing issues like a uri or anything? Hmm, not sure but definitely keep an eye on him for now for any other signs.it could be any of the above.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

The first thing that comes to mind for me as well is choking. This usually sorts itself out, but keep an eye on him. If he doesn't go back to "normal" very quickly, then I'd call the vet.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I agree with Cagedbirdsinging on this one, probably choking, the fact he's eating is good but if it happens again or he looks unwell get him to the vets


----------



## Persian_boy (Mar 16, 2014)

Sorry I don' t meant to hijack the thread (mod please remove if its not relevant to original post), but it sounds like most people are unanimous that poor Theodore just had a choking episode. If that's the case then...

What do you guys think about a (needless) syringe? We used them for our cats when they had to take really viscous medication and needed water to help pass it down. Because rats cannot regurgitate, would this be a good thing to have pre-filled with water (or just air) and next to a cage in the event they choke and need help passing food down?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Rats can regurgitate, but not vomit. Those are two different things.

I would not try to assist with a syringe. It would likely do more harm than good.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Also you dont want to use air in a syringe. You dont want the stomach full of air. And also you dont want to give liquid if choking it could get into the lungs.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

i definitly wouldnt syringe a blockage down. However the rat fling is worth knowing for an emergency where a rat starts turning blue. If they are just choking, look uncomfortable but able to breath they are far better left to it as the fling can cause damage so should be for emergencies only. If they are stil choking after an hour or so get them to the vets as they may have something else going on like an allergic reaction or injury to there throat and need meds to help them breath clearly.


----------



## RatBaby (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello everyone, thank you so much for all your help. I seriously went to work bawling because I didn't know if my little boy would be alive when I got home. He was. He looked very sleepy and made some little grunting noises throughout the night. However, he did start eating some of his favorite treats and drank a lot of water. I'm so happy he's okay now. He's back in his critter nation with his friends now and seems to be my same old happy boy. Everyone is very excited because momma just received their litter boxes from bass equipment and cleaned their entire cage.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

So glad he is ok!!!


----------

